

YouTube Redesign - breckinloggins
http://www.youtube.com/?hn=1

======
breckinloggins
Likes:

\- Fresher look

\- Less "heavy"

\- Like dislike bar is green/gray rather than green/red, which is less jarring
and plays up the likes over the dislikes

Dislike:

\- Good lord the background is bright. Someone turn down the lights!

------
johng
I love it!

